

Sencha Previews Cloud Services Sencha.io Src And Sencha.io Sync - niekmaas
http://www.sencha.com/blog/previewing-sencha-io/

======
iambot
More great stuff from Sencha. They really are doing great things from web app
development, and open source with Sencha Labs.

